# Grinding noise in front end



## bazookabill (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first post and I hope someone can help.
I have a 2005 Maxima SE and have about 25,000 on it and just recently it started a grinding sound in the front end applying the brakes does not change the sound at all.
When I go over a bump it changes somewhat I pulled one wheel off and checked the pad it looked ok but it still sounds like a pad dragging against the rotor.
Could it be a bearing? or the Caliper sticking ? any help would be greatly appreciated
Bill


----------

